# Making Bicycle Bumpers



## 37fleetwood (Sep 1, 2016)

just mocked up, what do you think?


----------



## bairdco (Sep 2, 2016)

Looks like the only thing bumping in to that is your shins.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 2, 2016)

I'd like to see an exact copy of the 30s ones like the one Marty has on his Aerocycle. V/r Shawn


----------

